# 2160p Format



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have a Sony XBR 55X850C 4K TV. When I switch the Bolt to output 2160p60 the menus change to green and yellow and the live TV window shows purply. Is this likely due to the fact I'm using a regular HDMI cable? I have an HDMI 2.0 cable on order, but wondered what the experts think.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

andyf said:


> I have a Sony XBR 55X850C 4K TV. When I switch the Bolt to output 2160p60 the menus change to green and yellow and the live TV window shows purply. Is this likely due to the fact I'm using a regular HDMI cable? I have an HDMI 2.0 cable on order, but wondered what the experts think.


I feel pretty sure the cable is the issue. Others may correct me here though. In my case, I stopped at Best Buy and picked up a Rocketfish 18 GB throughput HDMI cable and it works perfectly. It was about $30.00 - way too high - but I wanted instant satisfaction!


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

andyf said:


> I have a Sony XBR 55X850C 4K TV. When I switch the Bolt to output 2160p60 the menus change to green and yellow and the live TV window shows purply. Is this likely due to the fact I'm using a regular HDMI cable? I have an HDMI 2.0 cable on order, but wondered what the experts think.


Sounds like a color space issue. HDMI cable should not be the issue. You have to find out what the color space output on the Bolt is and what the color space your Sony accepts. I did look at the specifications in your Sony manual but are some what confusing to understand.
I can change the color space in the HDMI menu of my Kuro but I do not know if you can do this with the Sony.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks. There is an option to enable each HDMI input with Standard or Enhanced input. Enhanced is supposed to be for 4K. The menu talks about 4:4:4, 4:2:2, & 4:2:0 10 bit etc.
Doesn't seem to make a difference on either setting.

I'll see when the new cable arrives tomorrow.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Bolt comes with an HDMI 2 cable. At least mine did.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

You're right, it did. I tried it, no change. Sigh! Off to Sony support!


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

andyf said:


> I have a Sony XBR 55X850C 4K TV. When I switch the Bolt to output 2160p60 the menus change to green and yellow and the live TV window shows purply. Is this likely due to the fact I'm using a regular HDMI cable? I have an HDMI 2.0 cable on order, but wondered what the experts think.


I have same tv and same issue.reported it to tivo.using included hdni cable


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

andyf said:


> You're right, it did. I tried it, no change. Sigh! Off to Sony support!





ilovedvrs said:


> I have same tv and same issue.reported it to tivo.using included hdni cable


Anytime you have a pink or green screen it is going to be a color space issue. I do know that the Premiere and the Roamio use the component 4:4:4 color space. This is what I have my Kuros set to. If I use any other setting I get a pink or green screen.
I also know that Pace cable boxes use RGB 16-235.

You need to find out what the Bolt is using and hopefully you can set the Sony to that setting. If not try using the standard 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i setting on the Bolt. Do not use the UHD settings or the 1080p settings until you can get a clear picture.
Check to see if your Sony's firmware is up to date. It is possible they added new features that may help with this.
I sure hope your Sony can support the output of the Bolt or you will need to get a newer UHD TV.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Sony XBR55X850C 55-Inch 4K Ultra HD 120Hz 3D Smart LED TV

New tv got on May 29th, firmware is updated


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

My Sony is on my network all the time, it checks for updates every power up. I think I've had 3 updates in the 4 weeks I've had it. Sending 1080p to it works fine but I was trying to eliminate the double up convert by using the TiVo Bolt to up convert the native signal to 4K.

Some folks say it's working fine with different TVs so I'm more likely to think this may be a Sony issue rather than a TiVo issue. Could be wrong.

The Sony menus imply it should be able to do 4:4:4, 4:2:2, & 4:2:0 10 bit.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I returned the Bolt. The only thing for me was the 4K output. If it can't do that for my TV then I really don't need it. I still think it's a TV issue. I tried the different color space settings on the TV and they didn't make any difference.


----------



## RussGJohnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Same problem with the 4k Sony XBR-75X850C. I guess I have to wait for a TV or Bolt firmware update to address the issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

From Margret in another thread:



TiVoMargret said:


> I expect this issue to be resolved with an update before the end of the month.
> 
> I'm sorry for the trouble!
> 
> --Margret


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

And this from her in another: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10666117#post10666117


----------

